# test pipe



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

has anybody had any experience with removing their cat and putting a test pipe in or know anything about it?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats actually pretty damn common. i dont know about your guys's sentras, but an altima will throw a code with a test pipe in. it also makes the exhaust noticeably louder.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

how much of an increase in power do you guys get? i heard it's more of an increase with turbo cars.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i dont think we get all that much gain from it to tell you the truth. our cat is pretty flowthru already. ive got nitrous and a header so id probably benefit from it more than someone without. some people swear it adds power, but i think its the increase in noise fooling them.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

haha alright thanks.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

You will get 1-2hp tops. Save some trees and stay legal.

EDIT: I just noticed you are turbo, I'm not sure of the exact numbers. This info. is accurate for NA.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

zeno said:


> *You will get 1-2hp tops. Save some trees and stay legal.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed you are turbo, I'm not sure of the exact numbers. This info. is accurate for NA. *


yes i am...thats why i posted this is the FI section. i heard increase is higher with FI cars...especially turbo.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ive never run a test pipe in place of the cat....just open downpipes...and they make a big difference


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> *ive never run a test pipe in place of the cat....just open downpipes...and they make a big difference  *


how so?...wouldn't that just make the resonator and exhaust useless?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yes....it much much renders the exhaust system useless. basically u dump everything out of the turbine straight to atmoshpere = very little backpressure i dont recommend this for everyday driving though! for these reasons:
-it stinks
-its loud
-its gets annoying after a while
-its illegal in most states

here's a pic of my friends car with a very short open dp


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

wow


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

haha, nice. reminds me of my truck with the 5 1/4 inch sidepipes with no cats...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

lol...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

another option....check out this thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=30975


----------

